# The Blow a circle challenge



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

so i been sitting in my office clouding up the place and i just cant seem to get a circle going...
So lets play a game.

blow a circle featuring your circle and your device used (in one pic).
you then nominate the next candidate to post his/her circle pic.

silly game just for fun but the winner will get bragging rights 

ok so lets get this going...

EDIT: i nominate: @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/15)

Hahahahaha this is awesome! I gracefully bow out before I am even nominated however as all I can blow are clouds

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## andro (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahahahaha this is awesome! I gracefully bow out before I am even nominated however as all I can blow are clouds


totally feel ur pain .....been trying forever and i totally suck at blowing circles

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahahahaha this is awesome! I gracefully bow out before I am even nominated however as all I can blow are clouds



i think i should edit my initial post and get you to do the first circle post.
Sorry @Rob Fisher i have to let @Stroodlepuff take this one.
any circle will do as long as its your own


----------



## skola (30/7/15)

Hahaha fantastic... If you an ex smoker I'm sure you've blown circles before...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/15)

skola said:


> Hahaha fantastic... If you an ex smoker I'm sure you've blown circles before...



I've sure tried  I have never ever gotten it right though 

@Marzuq I am just waiting for @MiffyPuff to get in and I will ask her to take the photo... I don't own a selfie stick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I've sure tried  I have never ever gotten it right though
> 
> @Marzuq I am just waiting for @MiffyPuff to get in and I will ask her to take the photo... I don't own a selfie stick



thats the spirit @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/7/15)

Too much talking, too few circles

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BansheeZA (30/7/15)

If you smoked hubbly for 12 years like me then circles is a natural skill you possess. Will do some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (30/7/15)

Doing a circle is very tuff!! I now see they doing Jellyfishes 

Here a video on a Circle and Jellyfish expert

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## yuganp (30/7/15)

Here is an old video on how to blow circles.



Have tried it a few years ago and failed. Still failing now


----------



## kimbo (30/7/15)

My first vid i posted on ECIGSSA


----------



## shabbar (30/7/15)

Edit : I nominate @Riddle to blow a circle

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 32420


Nicely done @shabbar 
Please nominate someone to post the next pic


----------



## shabbar (30/7/15)

paging @Riddle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

shabbar said:


> paging @Riddle


@Riddle you are up. lets see what you got


----------



## Jakey (30/7/15)

Just in case he isnt nominated. Calling @Juntau a jellyfish is a joke for this man. Sure he can blow a spermwhale.......... Make of that what u will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Jakey said:


> Just in case he isnt nominated. Calling @Juntau a jellyfish is a joke for this man. Sure he can blow a spermwhale.......... Make of that what u will



how about just a regular old whale
but @Juntau by all means go for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/15)

I can't blow rings so this is the best you guys are gonna get

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I can't blow rings so this is the best you guys are gonna get



That was awesome Stroods! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/15)

By the way I nominate @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I can't blow rings so this is the best you guys are gonna get




awesome !!


----------



## Hendrik2vape (30/7/15)

A screen grab from my trick video i tried

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> A screen grab from my trick video i tried


That's sick. When i try to blow circle all I get is a mass of clouds lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

My feeble attempt at a circle.


----------



## Hendrik2vape (30/7/15)

The best way to blow a circle is to make your mouth like an O and trie a tipe of caught sound (push action) at the back of your throat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape (30/7/15)

Who would like me to do a tips and trick video on you tube on how to do O's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> Who would like me to do a tips and trick video on you tube on how to do O's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fantastic @Hendrik2vape - go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> Fantastic @Hendrik2vape - go for it!


Thanx silver


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> Who would like me to do a tips and trick video on you tube on how to do O's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go for it bro and post your video here so we can all try it out


----------



## Hendrik2vape (30/7/15)

Will do so thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> That's sick. When i try to blow circle all I get is a mass of clouds lol



I have the very same problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have the very same problem!



So it's not just me then lol. 
Comforting to know I am not alone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> Who would like me to do a tips and trick video on you tube on how to do O's



That would be awesome! You can call the video "Ecigssa O's for the Ou's"!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

@Rob Fisher the original challenge was posed to you so I say you should show us that mass of clouds we like to call a circle


----------



## kimbo (30/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Rob Fisher the original challenge was posed to you so I say you should show us that mass of clouds we like to call a circle



Here is an attempt... the first two are just clouds but if you look carefully in the third pic there is a Circle of sorts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is an attempt... the first two are just clouds but if you look carefully in the third pic there is a Circle of sorts.
> 
> View attachment 32455
> View attachment 32456
> View attachment 32457



I see it. And those pics perfectly describes what my attempts look like.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (31/7/15)

Guys I would have to say that there is no need to click your jaw in order to get a circle. A simple push from the back of the throat in a sort of quick jerk fashion will suffice. The most important thing to realise when starting off is that you may look like a complete idiot but it's ok. Get that circle shape with your lips and entire mouth and you should be good to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

skola said:


> Hahaha fantastic... If you an ex smoker I'm sure you've blown circles before...


Funny thing is l could w/ a cigarette but not vapeing

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> That's sick. When i try to blow circle all I get is a mass of clouds lol





Marzuq said:


> View attachment 32443
> 
> 
> My feeble attempt at a circle.


Way better than mine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (31/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Funny thing is l could w/ a cigarette but not vapeing


I had the same issue with hookah. I learnt to become a circle pro with a hookah and then as soon as I began to blow circles with an e cig I could no longer blow them with a hookah . Luckily i no longer have that issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (1/8/15)

Sorry guys only seen this post now. There's my quick circle just waking up from a nap. Haha

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

Riddle said:


> Sorry guys only seen this post now. There's my quick circle just waking up from a nap. Haha


Wow, then I want to see your circle when fully awake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

yuganp said:


> Here is an old video on how to blow circles.
> 
> 
> 
> Have tried it a few years ago and failed. Still failing now





Haha , for the first time in years I got it thanks


----------



## Riddle (1/8/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, then I want to see your circle when fully awake!


Doesn't get much better haha. 


Thanks secret porcupine for adjusting the pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (20/8/15)

My attempt can a mod please rotate pic for me. 




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Maxxis (21/8/15)

Bit of a draft at my desk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Achmat89 (21/8/15)

Pew pew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (22/8/15)

Here is mine




And what supposed to be a circle and came out quite cool LOL





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox (22/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I can't blow rings so this is the best you guys are gonna get



hey you just blew a heart even better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> hey you just blew a heart even better


----------

